# MROP maintenance fees up 19% for 2009



## lawtechie (Sep 24, 2008)

And most of the resorts they have charge an additional $69 usage fee on top of that!!!

I think this is going to be my dog in my portfolio.


----------



## jss223 (Sep 25, 2008)

Don't forget the $25 to upgrade for a larger unit.

In fairness, there are some good resorts that don't have the $69 fee.

With reservations 18 months in advance, many of us will have to do exchanges.  When it's all done, with exchange fees and membership costs, the real cost could easily be $850 per week.

Overall I still think MROP is a good value, but not nearly as good as it used to be.


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Sep 25, 2008)

One of the reasons for the increases is the Sweetwater Lift Lodge has an assesment for over $900 per week/unit- so they have  to pay that on the units they own.


----------



## gravityrules (Oct 7, 2008)

Puente Vista, where MROP owns 23 units, also had a sizable assessment per unit.

The 'value proposition' for MROP is currently not attractive.  The number of MROP weeks for sale on Ebay has increased which I believe to be a sign of 'dumping' by disgruntled owners.  Some weeks do not get bids even at $1.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Oct 7, 2008)

*What is MROP?*

Thanks.  These abbreviations can be hard to follow.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 8, 2008)

pgnewarkboy said:


> Thanks.  These abbreviations can be hard to follow.



It stands for 'Multi-Resort Ownership Plan'. A mini-system with some units/weeks in about 55 resorts mostly in the West. Managed now by VRI. It has been a nice outfit, but IMO less so in the last couple of years. 

Jim Ricks


----------



## gravityrules (Oct 8, 2008)

Here is the website

http://multi-resorts.com/


----------



## PalmTrees (Oct 10, 2008)

*Book-Keeping error, new exchange fee, & question on exchg*

Just found out that there is a new fee for the second reservation in any one year, $77 I think. The reservation person was good at minimizing the impact.

They also had an error in recording transfers for the now defunct Resorts West merger into MROP and we suddenly found that we had to use one year of annual points by year end rather than by 2009 YE. They had no announcement going out since they just discovered this 2 weeks ago, just happened to call. Solutions were a case by case basis, it seems. 

Again the rep was very helpful and with only 80 days left in the year gave me a week at Canyon Villas at Coral Ridge (#A716) outside St George UT for a 3 BR Red week starting Christmas day. 

The question I have prior to giving to RCI I wonder why all the other resorts in St George call Xmas week a White week. Should I be concerned about trade power or point paid since the red designation cost 1/3 more point than a white week?   Christmas week seemed good to me.


----------



## bogey21 (Oct 10, 2008)

The day VRI took over ORE (and thus MROP) I bailed at a small loss and have never regretted my decision.

George


----------

